# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Bác Nam CNC ơi giúp em với, cụ Gamo bắt nạt em này

## Tuấn

Hu hu hu bác ơi, cụ Gamo tuyển nhân viên, chỉ bảo biết cầm kìm cầm búa với tuốc nơ vit là được, bi chừ cụ ấy bắt em đấu điện cái động cơ với cái bóng đèn này. Không đấu được cụ ấy không cho em ăn cơm bác ạ.

Hu hu hu bác xem giúp em vụ này đấu như thế nào với hu hu ... với lị cái bóng đèn rạng đông 3 pha thì mình mua ở đâu được hả bác ?

----------


## Gamo

cháy bóng hả anh?

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Tuấn này ổng khoe ổng biết đấu con động cơ chạy đó mà .... tội nghiệp , thế là tối nay có cơm ăn rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... nghe xong té xỉu

----------


## Tuấn

> cháy bóng hả anh?


Bóng sáng bình thường thì mới được ăn cơm hu hu hu  :Smile: 
Lão Gamo ác như con tê giác  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hix hix, ông Tuấn này xạo dễ sợ luôn... đang khoe cái gì đó ông anh già?  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Em tính khè lão Nam CNC cho vui ấy mà cụ. Các cụ dân điện thì em chả dại, lão kia dân cơ, chắc gì lão đã biết hì hì  :Smile: 

Em có 1 con mô tơ 3 pha, 3 dây nóng 380, một cái bóng đèn 1 pha 220. Không có dây mát. Em cho cái bóng đèn nó sáng được bình thường, lão Nam kia mà chưa biết thì còn phải nghĩ, nghĩ, nghĩ, nghĩ  he he he  :Smile:  Lấy le với lão ý tí mừ, các cụ dân điện đừng chém em hì   :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lão hói định lấy 220V từ động cơ 3 pha 380V Y ra thắp sáng...

Thế nhưng khi lão ngắt motor thì năng lượng từ động cơ trả ra làm toi bóng đèn!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Lão hói định lấy 220V từ động cơ 3 pha 380V Y ra thắp sáng...
> 
> Thế nhưng khi lão ngắt motor thì năng lượng từ động cơ trả ra làm toi bóng đèn!


Vẫn sáng mà cụ hì  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác cắc bụp cắc bụp  vài lần liên tục là nó toi đấy... 
Bác để ý khi nó ngắt motor là đèn sáng hơn lên...

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác cắc bụp cắc bụp  vài lần liên tục là nó toi đấy... 
> Bác để ý khi nó ngắt motor là đèn sáng hơn lên...


Hì, lão Binladen này cái gì cũng biết, để em kiếm cái khác em khè lão Nam típ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

nữa à , lại hù tớ à .... không sao cứ hù tiếp đi , tớ mù về điện mà hehehe , hù tiếp tớ học tiếp .

----------

